# Why can't I get anyone to fix my log splitter?



## Aqua-Andy (Oct 13, 2015)

Here is the story.  About two to three times a year I have someone call me up asking to borrow my wood splitter.  The hydraulic hoses are almost completely shot and I'm just waiting for one to blow. So when someone calls to borrow my splitter I make a simple offer, Replace the hoses and you can use it for as long as you need it "within reason".  Splitters around here rent for around $75 a day, I figure it would cost under $100 to replace all the hoses using the old fittings at a local parts store.  I find this a reasonable offer but everyone I have made this offer to has turned it down or been outright insulted.  The way I see it is I spent the time and money to find and purchase a used splitter that I could afford.  I look at my saws and splitter as a part of the  heating system for my home as without these tools I could not keep my family warm in the winter.  I work hard for my money and saved for the tools to make my life easier, I don't like loaning what I deem essential tools as they never come back in the condition that they left.  The reason for this post or rant is I just got off the phone with a friend (or someone I thought was a friend) and he was absolutely pissed that I would not just bring my splitter over his house.  Am i a jerk or just crazy?  I guess I'm just bothered by this last call,


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 13, 2015)

Loaning tools is a PITA. Most people really have no idea when they are beating on the equipment. As far as your situation, just tell people it's broken and needs some hoses replaced. If they offer to do the repair so they can use it then fine.


----------



## SawDawg (Oct 13, 2015)

Aqua-Andy said:


> they never come back in the condition that they left. l,



Bingo.

I usually give my friends one shot. First time they damage or don't return a tool they are not able to borrow anything else. After that I tell them the reason they cannot borrow then tell them I will come help them, but it will be whenever I choose and that I am in charge. They can either agree to that or go buy their own tool.

That said, there are still tools I never lend to anyone. A chainsaw is an example. A lot of care goes into keeping one functioning well. Care that the borrower won't do because it's not theirs.


----------



## legrandice (Oct 13, 2015)

I have loaned out tools to some good friends with mixed results.  When I loaned out my log splitter to a good friend, the cylinder blew out it's main seal.  It's a harbor freight one so I expected this at some point.  He felt really bad and offered to pay for the fix.  I did not accept his offer and repaired it myself with the rebuild kit that came with the machine.  Friendship intact.


----------



## Bad LP (Oct 13, 2015)

There are very few friends who I let borrow anything. I was taught a long time ago that if you need it once borrow it. Need it twice buy it.


----------



## Dieselhead (Oct 13, 2015)

I think you may be on to something, I think my hoses may be suddenly going bad too ;-)


----------



## Poindexter (Oct 13, 2015)

"I usually give my friends one shot.."  perfect.  One thing to be a 20 something and quite another to be a grown-up with a carreer.

Still and all, one shot.  I do have a 12 ton press in my garage that I hardy use for anything and kinda need to upgrade to a 20 ton anyway, if I ever get around to needing a press again.

So yes, I will loan my 12 ton press to friends still on the tool loaner list.

I don't loan my chainsaw.  No one has ever asked to also borrow the chaps and helmet and vamgreaves and to heck with it.  I'll either come scrounge pretty quick and carry away the slash, or they can buy their own saw.


----------



## Aqua-Andy (Oct 13, 2015)

Dieselhead said:


> I think you may be on to something, I think my hoses may be suddenly going bad too ;-)



I should post a pic they are really pretty ugly as most of the outer covering is cracked and falling off.  I'm usually the first person to lend a hand when needed but it just seems everyone want's to use my splitter for free with no consideration of my investment in the tool.  I used to loan it out but every time I got it back something would be broken.


----------



## Dieselhead (Oct 13, 2015)

Someone should market a old jacket you can put over your new hoses. Nope, sorry. Look here, hoses are bad! Can't use it!


----------



## tsquini (Oct 13, 2015)

I just loaned out my splitter. It came back with 2 of the 4 gas tank mounts broken off and the engine not working.  My friend is going to help pay for the repairs. I need to learn to say no.


----------



## johneh (Oct 13, 2015)

There is a sign at the entrance to my shop which state

I WILL NOT RENT OR LEND MY TOOLS 
SO DON'T ASK !


----------



## DougA (Oct 13, 2015)

Easier not to have any friends.


----------



## barmstrong2 (Oct 13, 2015)

I make a living with tools. You may not borrow my wrenches or my screwdrivers or my chainsaw. That's been my rule for years. Funny, last winter, I stopped by my daughter's home and her fiance was standing on the top plate of a step ladder, reaching up to put the Christmas lights on the fascia on the house. I didn't want the kids to kill himself, so, I offered my extension ladder, which is on my van. Next time I went out, I asked about my ladder. He had laid out down near the steps when he was through and it got hit by the snowplow. He laughed about it! The ladder is destroyed and cost a little over $400 to replace. But, what to do? Make my daughter pay for it? Grrr. So, I hear ya.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 13, 2015)

I



Aqua-Andy said:


> Am i a jerk or just crazy?



Well, you asked.....


I vote for crazy....


....for even considering making that offer.  I don't loan tools unless it's to someone who is a good enough friend that if he wrecks it, I would rather take the loss than wreck the friendship.

But then, the friends I have like that wouldn't leave me with the repair bill, either, so....

I even turned down my boss when he asked to borrow my chainsaw.  



Check with Northern Tool.  Replacing those hoses just isn't difficult and it's probably not expensive.  It will be cheaper to do it on your own time than to have a hose blow (possibly injuring someone) and then lose a lot of fluid, and have your splitting stopped for a week while you get some hoses and install them.


----------



## barmstrong2 (Oct 13, 2015)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most truck repair shops have the ability to make hydraulic hoses. Take the old ones with you and they'll make new ones to fit exactly.


----------



## warno (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm on the other end of the lend a tool thing. I borrowed a paint gun from a buddy of mine and I had it hanging from the ceiling in the garage on a hook. While climbing into the attic space I bumped it with my foot knocking it to the ground. The paint reservoir  can mount is loose now and I'm not sure it's fixable without new parts. I'm the kind of borrowee that will fix the sh!t I break but I still feel like an ass for breaking the tool.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Oct 13, 2015)

What is it that happens that the minute you let someone borrow something  they end up breaking it, and badly. Yet they never break their own tools and what you lent them has lasted for years without a scratch in your  own possession? It's amazing.  Let my cousin borrow my pole saw over the weekend, you guessed it. He fell and broke it.


----------



## fespo (Oct 13, 2015)

I just had a new neighbor that move in a few weeks ago  and seen my new splitter and right away wants to use it. This past weekend I had to work Sat, Sun and Mon (day off Columbus day school dist) and he came over and asked my wife if he could take the splitter. She said no, she knows  I don't let anyone use my tools, said no he's at work and nothing leaves when he is not here.


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 13, 2015)

fespo said:


> I just had a new neighbor that move in a few weeks ago  and seen my new splitter and right away wants to use it. This past weekend I had to work Sat, Sun and Mon (day off Columbus day school dist) and he came over and asked my wife if he could take the splitter. She said no, she knows  I don't let anyone use my tools, said no he's at work and nothing leaves when he is not here.


Pretty nervy if you ask me-


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 13, 2015)

fespo said:


> She said no, she knows  I don't let anyone use my tools, said no he's at work and nothing leaves when he is not here.



Good woman!


----------



## Pat32rf (Oct 13, 2015)

I knew two different people with broken splitters, both homemade, stationary and ugly but one vertical, the other horizontal. I offered to fix them if I could borrow them. 
Before many years had passed both people had suggested I keep them at my place unless they needed them. 
Neither splitter has moved out of my yard in five years while one owner moved 100 miles away and the other bought a slick new portable unit on wheels. I give both of the old splitters a good workout each summer processing about ten bush cord for my own use.....,


----------



## LocustPocust (Oct 13, 2015)

Aqua-Andy.. Most people don't appreciate the things you do for them. I learned that lesson. Most feel entitled or owed, like the guy you said got pissed because you wouldn't bring your splitter to his house. Geez why not split his wood for him and stack it too. Once you start saying No to people most people never talk to you again. You learn who truly likes you and who doesn't.

It seems like you work hard and earn everything you have. Being a nice guy and letting people borrow your splitter you're basically paying for people to use your splitter. Now that the hoses are on their last leg nobody wants anything to do with it. For you it's an essential tool to keep you and your family warm. They wouldn't help you if you needed it, you'd freeze first. 

I hate to sound so bitter but it's reality. I've learned that lesson. My stuff stays with me.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't loan tools of any kind.


----------



## jotul? (Oct 13, 2015)

Only one of my friends is allowed to borrow equipment from me. His wife is a dermatologist, so I know that if he breaks it he can buy it. Plus he always returns the tool with a case of Bells Two Hearted Ale.


----------



## Iatrapper (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't think your being to unreasonable,  I myself would fix the hoses when they needed it but I've got a bit of a case of ocd my wife says. On the friend part, I don't keep friends that screw me over, I trust my close friends with my equipment and they trust me with theres. I like the u break it u buy it policy.


----------



## Anumber1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well...

I have my neighbors log splitter in use right now but...

I retrieved it from his buddy's house where it had sat next to a barn for a few years, rebuilt the carb and replaced the hydraulic oil filter, changed the motor oil and have it running well.

He is not "handy", I am.

Now he is good to go and I have access to a splitter without having to buy one.

Win-win


----------



## Applesister (Oct 13, 2015)

I think your friend who got angry is short sighted. He could easily get hydraulic hoses fixed, even I would attempt it. And then you would probably loan him the splitter any time he needed it.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 13, 2015)

I borrowed a tractor once. The control valve failed immediately, It was a Kabota so the valve cost me $1,400.00 to replace. Out the money and still had to move the hardpack by hand. I have /will never borrow anything again, that's what rental places are for.


----------



## Jay106n (Oct 13, 2015)

I would just fix them myself and learn the word no or charge a "friendly" fee for rentals.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 13, 2015)

And he wanted you to deliver it too. And the horse he rode in on.


----------



## Starstuff (Oct 13, 2015)

I would never ask to borrow anyone's splitter unless  we were teaming up on the firewood processing and sharing the bounty. If someone has too much wood to split by hand--or they're not in physical shape to handle it, they need to just buy their own or rent. A splitter isn't a one-time-only device. I can't stand freeloaders.

My neighbor down the hill asked to borrow my chainsaw. I asked him if he'd ever used one. He said no. I told him I would bring over my spare Poulan (Hell no would I ever loan out my Stihl) and teach him how to use it, just let me know a time that worked for him. Never heard anything again from him. Guess I offended his inherent chainsawing prowess...


----------



## Jay106n (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't have any friends, so nobody ever asks. I kinda like it that way. In the same breath, I would never ask to borrow unless I knew I could fully replace it, if i felt the need to borrow twice, I would go out and purchase my own.


----------



## Mag Craft (Oct 14, 2015)

I live around a lot of my wife's family.   Thank goodness that none of them burn wood.   They would  get told no you cannot borrow a saw or the splitter.


----------



## LocustPocust (Oct 14, 2015)

Anumber1 said:


> Well...
> 
> I have my neighbors log splitter in use right now but...
> 
> ...



One hand washes the other.


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm the type of person that fixes stuff even though I didn't break it. I borrowed my friends splitter and which was sitting outside for years. Tires were flat. I paid fore new tires and to have new tubes put in them. I put a new plug in. Drained the old gas, cleaned the carb and gas tank out and filled it up with new fluids. Works like a champ now. I told them they should jack it up and put blocks under it to keep the wheels off the ground if they are going to store it outside. When I was there last I seen it was sitting on the ground again. Kind of bothers me since I paid for the tires and they are just going to get ruined again.


----------



## Jay106n (Oct 14, 2015)

I once had a complete drum set...I lent the drum set to my brother, who loaned it to a friend. The friend then loaned it to my uncle who kept tabs on it. A friend then borrowed it who then loaned various parts (ie: a cymbols, snare, or hi-hat) to various people. Now it is completely gone. I look at my tools the same way now. Divy up a wrench or socket set and you may never see it again. I think I have a pair of drum sticks stashed away somewhere....doesn't do much good.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 14, 2015)

Aqua-Andy said:


> ...the reason for this post or rant is I just got off the phone with a friend (or someone I thought was a friend) and he was absolutely pissed that I would not just bring my splitter over his house.  Am i a jerk or just crazy?  I guess I'm just bothered by this last call,



You actually did your disgruntled friend a favor.  If he knew what nasty injuries faulty hydraulic hoses can cause, he would thank you.


----------



## barmstrong2 (Oct 14, 2015)

For what it's worth, I would definitely bring that splitter back home with nice, shiny, new hydraulic hoses on it just to surprise ya. And, to pay the rental fee. 

And, the fuel tank would be full, too!


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 14, 2015)

Some people are just plain ignorant. I wouldn't lose any (more?) sleep over it.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow, people are amazing sometimes. A few years back, before buying my house I would always help my one buddy split, he was very thankful and would let me borrow his splitter so I could help my dad with his supply. 
I would always change the oil, degrease and powerwash the splitter upon returning it, when I bought my place I borrowed the thing for an extended time and noticed the gas tank was getting real beat up, so I ordered a new one and put it on before returning it. My friend was so thankful for everything I did, he said and in front of a group of us at a party that Iam the only person allowed to borrow his stuff because it always comes back in better condition than when he had it.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sounds like your friends are freeloaders.  LOL    Keep in mind, they might also not be as handy as you either.  You could also charge them a smaller fee...say $25 a day or a portion of their wood if they are tight on funds.  

I would never loan even my best friend, tools that can be easily damaged in the wrong hands.  Drills, saws, hammers..ect...no problem.  But not power equipment.


----------



## Fred Wright (Oct 14, 2015)

All that's necessary to lose friends is to loan them things. Sadly, this doesn't seem to apply to relatives.


----------



## Jags (Oct 14, 2015)

No input on the loan/borrow side, but do yourself a favor.  Get those hoses replaced.  Very little sucks more than a hot oil bath and high pressure oil injection into the skin can be a deadly affair.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 14, 2015)

For me . . . it depends on the person.

I have one friend who has bailed me out many a time . . . dropping everything to drive over an hour one way to pick me and a dead sled up and on another time driving 1 1/2 hours one way to pick me, another friend and a dead car up. He has rarely asked for anything . . . but in my mind I owe him big time . . . the few times he has asked to borrow my splitter or what have you I have never batted an eye. 

Some other friends . . . meh . . . not sure things would come back in the same fashion. I value their friendship . . . and fortunately they rarely if ever have asked to borrow anything.

As for me . . . I hate to borrow things . . . and truthfully I run 50-50 on being a good borrower. Typically I try to return things on time and in the same condition or not better . . . but a few weeks backI borrowed a friend's dolly to move a large barrel of heating oil (which I helped drain with him from his oil tank that he was removing) . . . and just the other day he sent me a message wondering if he could borrow my dolly.  Yeah, I was "that guy" . . . d'oh.

As for the OP and the guy being mad that you wouldn't deliver the splitter . . . I would say I would waffle a bit on the "pay to play" deal (I personally would not pay to fix another person's equipment -- just me personally -- nothing wrong with that mindset -- but I would pay if something broke while I was using that equipment) . . . however I would never expect that person to deliver the equipment or tool to me if I was the one asking to borrow it.


----------



## SawDawg (Oct 14, 2015)

STIHLY DAN said:


> I borrowed a tractor once. The control valve failed immediately, It was a Kabota so the valve cost me $1,400.00 to replace. Out the money and still had to move the hardpack by hand. I have /will never borrow anything again, that's what rental places are for.



Doh! That was some bad luck.


----------



## barmstrong2 (Oct 14, 2015)

kennyp2339 said:


> ... it always comes back in better condition than when he had it.


As it should be. Kudos.


----------



## SawDawg (Oct 14, 2015)

Had a friend who wanted to borrow my portable wood planer to shave some off of his house door.

Not only did he break a tensioning piece, the blades had chunks missing. I asked how in the hell this happened. Come to find out he tried to plane a METAL door.  Idiot.


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 14, 2015)

SawDawg said:


> Had a friend who wanted to borrow my portable wood planer to shave some off of his house door.
> 
> Not only did he break a tensioning piece, the blades had chunks missing. I asked how in the hell this happened. Come to find out he tried to plane a METAL door.  Idiot.


The really sad part is when you realize that it's your fault for not taking their stupidity into account.


----------



## mwhitnee (Oct 14, 2015)

SawDawg said:


> Had a friend who wanted to borrow my portable wood planer to shave some off of his house door.
> 
> Not only did he break a tensioning piece, the blades had chunks missing. I asked how in the hell this happened. Come to find out he tried to plane a METAL door.  Idiot.




Wow. lol


----------



## mwhitnee (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah I just refurbished mine.  Old owner took crappy care of it and put too short of a hose for it to go vertical.  Went to Tractor Supply and found a pre-made hose which was very high quality for about $30.  I had to cut the thing with a sawz-all, I was amazed at the sturdiness of the hose. Took me 5 minutes for me to replace after the cutting and works great.

I have a golf "friend" who keeps putting a bug in my ear to borrow mine.  He isn't really that good of a friend and kind of a PITA actually.  It's gonna be a big fat "no".  If he were a better friend I would have just brought it over and helped him.


----------



## Aqua-Andy (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.  Yes I will replace the hoses before I use it next time but for now my splitting for the season is over and the splitter is sleeping comfortably in the back of my garage.  I have very few friends that I have no problem loaning anything to but this is because I know we have a two way relationship and I never have to worry about what was lent.  For all the others I am just going to have to start saying "no" and see who still keeps in touch.  The last big ticket Item I borrowed from someone was a dump trailer.  I used the trailer to move my winters supply of wood from our old house to our new house 60 miles away.  While using the trailer I noticed that the spring shackles were dangerously worn some of the lights did not work and I kept getting a short message for the electric brakes.  I made all the repairs and washed the trailer when I was done, cost me around $20 and a couple of hours of my time.  I can't think of how much time this dump trailer saved me hauling four cords of wood I figured it was the least I could do.  I have never had my equipment come back better than it left, infact most of the time I have to do some maintenance or repairs on it.  Maybe my standards are kind of high.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 15, 2015)

SawDawg said:


> Had a friend who wanted to borrow my portable wood planer to shave some off of his house door.
> 
> Not only did he break a tensioning piece, the blades had chunks missing. I asked how in the hell this happened. Come to find out he tried to plane a METAL door.  Idiot.



Hoping he ponied up some money to repair it after this bone-headed move on his part.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 15, 2015)

Aqua-Andy said:


> I have very few friends that I have no problem loaning anything to but this is because I know we have a two way relationship and I never have to worry about what was lent.




Yeah, it's a two way street.  I once was offered the loan of a car while I was home on leave.  After the third time the piece of junk left me stranded I called and told him where he could pick it up!  

Yeah, we're still friends.


----------



## bfitz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

My loan policy... I look at the tool and the friend, imagining the worst thing that could happen to either. If the friendship will survive the worst, I'll loan something. If not forget it. If something has gone out before and come back damaged, all bets are off the second time. 

I've never loaned the big items... Tractor, chainsaw, etc, but gladly use them to help friends all the time. A few little things have disappeared, but the friendships are still strong.


----------



## davidmsem (Oct 16, 2015)

Last year I split the cost of a splitter with my neighbor.

Someone on the forum suggested that my neighbor and I agree to a "no loan" policy. My neighbor thought that was a good idea as well. I'm grateful for the suggestion.

So your feelings are not wrong.

The only scenario that I can see is perhaps you being there helping out so you know the tool is not abused. Is this friend worth that effort? 

Either way your feelings are to be respected.


----------



## Soundchasm (Oct 16, 2015)

I rented a splitter from Home Depot down the street to do a big hackberry that came down in my yard.  Horizontal stuff was fine, but it wouldn't run vertical and I had a lot of stump rounds to get through.  Turns out they rented it with radiator hoses that folded over when run vertically.

"Hey, it's got new hoses, right?".  May as well been Silly Straws.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 16, 2015)

davidmsem said:


> Last year I split the cost of a splitter with my neighbor.
> 
> Someone on the forum suggested that my neighbor and I agree to a "no loan" policy. My neighbor thought that was a good idea as well. I'm grateful for the suggestion.



Yeah, I can imagine the upset that would follow if Neighbor A were to loan it out to his brother in law who then trashed it, leaving it unavailable when neighbor B wanted to use it.  Not pretty, especially if Neighbor A isn't able to make his BIL pay up, and hasn't got the shekels to fix it himself.  

How long has your sharing arrangement been going?     I don't remember seeing one of these last more than a few years.   One of the parties will decide to buy out the other, in the best case.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 16, 2015)

The cynical side of me says that there are a lot of people in this world who are cheap, lazy and just plain feel entitled.  They wanted to borrow your splitter because they are too cheap to pay the rental fee, when they hear your offer not only is it suddenly going to cost them money - even worse its going to take effort!  And probably mechanical skills they dont have.

So just fix it yourself and charge a rental fee 

Im on the other side.  I have a very good relationship with a great neighbor who lets me borrow his. He knows I have decent mechanical skills and even though I mentioned renting one he kept offering to me to just use his.  Twice now he has lent it to me and he never accepts anything in return as much as I offer.  The thing was running so-so, last time while I had it I tightened the fittings, topped off the hydraulic fluid, changed the oil and put a new spark plug and air filter in it without being asked.  Runs like a champ now and I think he is lucky since he is a just top the oil when its low guy and the old stuff came out like molasses (even hot).

He was so grateful when I took it back he tried to give me a copy of the key to the lock saying I was welcome to just come grab it any time I wanted. I declined since he splits 6-10 cord a year all summer long and I use it once a fall at most - I'm happy to wait on his schedule. And he said of all the people he knows I'm the only one who gets that deal. In fact I dont think he lends it to anyone else, period.

I treat every relationship like that. If I have the chance to do somebody a favor I just do it, Good karma usually gets repaid in kind.


----------



## Jags (Oct 16, 2015)

My saw often gets used at somebody elses place, but I am still the one hanging on to the handle.  I don't loan out the saw alone.  It comes as a package with me.  Same goes for the splitter.


----------



## claydogg84 (Oct 16, 2015)

Sounds like you guys are all in need of some real friends. If someone calls and needs help and/or tools, I help them. I certainly don't ask them to replace or repair anything either..


----------



## Jags (Oct 16, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> Sounds like you guys are all in need of some real friends. If someone calls and needs help and/or tools, I help them. I certainly don't ask them to replace or repair anything either..



I have real friends.  That is the reason that I am not going to allow somebody unfamiliar with a chainsaw to grab ahold of my 4.6hp 25" bar with an aggressive full chisel chain and go hurt themselves with it.

There is a good chance that if somebody needs to borrow a saw or a splitter - they aren't familiar with the tools (obviously there are exceptions).


----------



## claydogg84 (Oct 16, 2015)

Jags said:


> I have real friends.  That is the reason that I am not going to allow somebody unfamiliar with a chainsaw to grab ahold of my 4.6hp 25" bar with an aggressive full chisel chain and go hurt themselves with it.
> 
> There is a good chance that if somebody needs to borrow a saw or a splitter - they aren't familiar with the tools (obviously there are exceptions).



There is a huge difference between a chainsaw and a log splitter in many aspects. If someone asked for a saw, I would just go help them. The splitter can be pretty much operated by anyone.


----------



## Jags (Oct 16, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> There is a huge difference between a chainsaw and a log splitter in many aspects. If someone asked for a saw, I would just go help them. The splitter can be pretty much operated by anyone.



Agreed - but any friend of mine that has enough wood to split that they need a splitter - I am probably gonna be there to help anyhow.  That is just the kind of friend I am.

ETA - then after saying that, I realize that I just lied.  I built a small splitter just for my river neighbors and I to use.  One neighbor heats partially with wood, the rest is just for camp fires. I have an open ended agreement - if you need it use it.  If for some reason it isn't working right, let me know and I will fix it.  Everything was built as overkill except the possibility of something going wacky with the engine, just for this reason.  Build thread is in my sig.


----------



## claydogg84 (Oct 16, 2015)

Jags said:


> Agreed - but any friend of mine that has enough wood to split that they need a splitter - I am probably gonna be there to help anyhow.  That is just the kind of friend I am.



I always get roped into bringing the splitter and myself as well..


----------



## Oldman47 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am one of those next door neighbor borrowers. Just 2 weeks ago I borrowed a 12 foot ladder from my neighbor to get on top of my shed. I had a 8 inch plus branch from a mulberry threatening to take out the shed and wanted to get up there with my Husky 555 and remove that branch. My own 12 foot ladder is 20 miles away and right now my pickup to move it around needs a new starter. My neighbor got his ladder back in about 4 hours and I have since bucked and split that branch. 
He and I often seem to help each other. I am terrible when it comes to keeping a mower working and he has given me plenty of advice over the years on how to recover one, but when I give up fixing and buy new, he gets the salvage mower. Sometimes he resurrects it and sometimes he uses it for parts but in my mind we both win. He gets something useful to him when I fail and I fail less often these days.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Nov 3, 2015)

If you know the hoses need replaced and you consider the splitter a part of you heating system for your family then I think you should replace them. Keeping your equipment in good repair is your responsibility. Loaning your equipment is your choice. Trying too combine the two is causing you frustration. Most people that ask to borrow something want to use it for free, even though you paid for it. Rather then loan it out with a condition on replacing hoses , maybe say something like I'm not loaning out my equipment.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't like loaning things out either and there are very few people I actually will loan to.  But, expecting someone to fix your poorly maintained equipment for the privilege of borrowing it seems kind of like the laughable craigslist adds for free wood, all you have to do is cut down the tree without it hitting my house and please clean up all the brush when you're done.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods (Nov 3, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> Sounds like you guys are all in need of some real friends. If someone calls and needs help and/or tools, I help them. I certainly don't ask them to replace or repair anything either..



The trouble is, it takes burning through a lot of crappy friends to figure out who the real friends are.  It's the terrible ones that make you appreciate the good ones.  Along the way, I've learned that it's better to keep some new friends on "probation" till you find out which kind they are.  Loaning out expensive equipment is just about as dicey as loaning money.  You've got to either know they'll be good for it, or be okay taking the loss if they're not.  At the end of the day, it was your call to make the loan.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods (Nov 3, 2015)

barmstrong2 said:


> I make a living with tools. You may not borrow my wrenches or my screwdrivers or my chainsaw. That's been my rule for years. Funny, last winter, I stopped by my daughter's home and her fiance was standing on the top plate of a step ladder, reaching up to put the Christmas lights on the fascia on the house. I didn't want the kids to kill himself, so, I offered my extension ladder, which is on my van. Next time I went out, I asked about my ladder. He had laid out down near the steps when he was through and it got hit by the snowplow. He laughed about it! The ladder is destroyed and cost a little over $400 to replace. But, what to do? Make my daughter pay for it? Grrr. So, I hear ya.



Hate to say it, but I'd find a way to make him pay for it.  That, or at least make mention of it the next time, when you refuse to loan him something.  Fiancee today, son-in-law tomorrow.  He's gonna be the model for your grandkids down the line....might as well try to straighten him out now


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Nov 3, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> Sounds like you guys are all in need of some real friends. If someone calls and needs help and/or tools, I help them. I certainly don't ask them to replace or repair anything either..


 I have to agree here... just about any friend of mine that asks to borrow something is #1 capable of using it (otherwise they wouldn't be asking me for it) and #2 capable of being a man and taking care of it, which includes replacing or repairing it if they break it.

That being said, the saws don't get loaned out to friends. Too much at stake (risk of injury to inexperienced operator) so I normally offer to go cut for them... I have loaned my saws to my dad and 1 brother only (the other brother doesn't get any chainsaw love).


----------



## Trktrd (Nov 4, 2015)

I am OCD about my tools/machinery. Everything is kept inside, and kept clean and maintained. Last time I lent something out (which I also delivered) it came back filthy, beat up and missing parts. NEVER AGAIN!


----------

